# Max Stairway Incline



## baander (Jan 13, 2007)

I have picked a spot in my home to install a stairway to a future finished attic space. Is a 41 degree incline too rediculous?


----------



## baander (Jan 13, 2007)

or ridiculous?


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

New codes would never allow that.
But, I have been on a staircase at least that steep in an older home and it wasn't too bad.

The proper measurement of the incline of a staircase is actually Inches of rise per foot horizontal. If you use the existing floor as the top step, you may not have quite as steep an angle as you think.

Steps less than 6 inches high are too close.. Steps over 8 inches are too high.
Most staircase builders work toward a 7 inch riser if possible. 

The width of the treads needs to be 9 to 12 inches. and the width of the staircase needs to be 36 inches.. You may not have room in your house to meet all of the best parameters, but you may be able to fudge a bit and get a staircase crammed int the space you have. DO NOT FORGET HEADROOM as you go up the steps into the upper floor. You need over 6 ft. of headroom over all of the steps,  building codes require 6 ft 8 inches.


----------



## Square Eye (Jan 14, 2007)

Did a search and found a guide that may come in handy for you..

http://www.blocklayer.com/Stairs/StairsEng.aspx


----------



## glennjanie (Jan 14, 2007)

I still advocate a  spiral staircase, just a 4' square and its all taken care of.
Plus the novelty of it, its really cool.
Glenn


----------



## LoneJeeper (Jun 26, 2007)

If you do construct a staircase, consider making the rises a drawer:  







http://www.inhabitat.com/2007/06/11/a-brilliant-storage-idea-staircase-drawers/

and, like the comments say, it would be wise to slop them so they want to stay closed.


----------



## Kerrylib (Jun 26, 2007)

Now that is COOL! 

What better use for perhaps the bottom 2-3 steps.  If you have a "closet" under the stairs, that space in there is useless anyways.  You can never get to it, and most stuff is too big to fit.

Great Idea.


----------



## Square Eye (Jun 27, 2007)

VERY dangerous if the drawers do not close on their own.
I have worked in certain areas where I am positive the building inspectors would NOT accept moving parts anywhere on a staircase.

All it takes is a 3/4 inch difference in a familiar staircase to make it unsafe. Stepping on a riser because a sock was hanging out of a drawer would surely lead to a bad situation.

Looks cool, but I would never want to be responsible for something like that.


----------

